# Trying to repair my lower bucket seat frame



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

has anyone had to repair the rusted out hog ring clips on their seat frame(s)? I have a few ideas but non proven. Here are two pics one of the damaged area and the other a possable fix using some old seat springs "weaved" through the seat. Please give me any advice


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Grab a mig welder and patch the areas up with fresh metal, clean and paint. Once the upholstery is on it's not like it's going to show anyway.

Bear


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

They are attachment points and I have extremely limited access to a welder if any. I may just through bolt some eyelets it just scares me to have anything come loose once the covers are installed. Thanks for your responce


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you decide to use eyebolts, just use locktite and lock washers. Once in place, there is no way they'll come loose. Or, take it to a welding shop and have it done for maybe $20.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Par4n1, where in Virginia are you located? I am in Northern NC, Henderson, right near the Va, line just off Rt 85 if you are close enough to drive to me, I will weld them up for you for free.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you Tiger13. I found friend of a friend in Richmond and we (he) welded some strips cut from a 4x4 electrical box cover. The project took all of 10 minutes and worked perfectly. Thanks agin for your offer


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Not a problem . I have been helped by people on here, and just want to pass it along. Glad to try to help, and glad your on your way!


----------

